# The mosy difficult song I have ever sung, "Chi il Bel Sogno di Doretta".



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I just recorded my "Chi il Bel Sogno di Doretta" from Puccini's opera "La Rondine".
It was not an easy song. I struggled a little with the high notes.
It was fun dressing up for the video. 

I hope you like it. I would love to hear your advice.

Thank you!


----------

